# Job i just finished up



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Brand new garage I did!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome garage, looks great.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks better than my house.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Love those colors especially with the roof. Its perfect.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

looks great


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks good.

Is the top of the pergola cedar, what products did you use for prime and topcoats, are the columns azec?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I used Arborcoat on body, oiled primed the bare wood and low luster Aura on the trim.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

looks good


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice looking job! 
Can I ask do you (US) always paint bottom board the same as rest of trim?
It really frames house well.
I paint a few wooden houses (UK) and have never thought been asked to finish bottom board the same colour as the rest of the trim


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

great job


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes I always paint it as trim color!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Cool beans! Carriage house style! How many hours?

Did you mask off the entire sheet metal roof?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nope did not spray it and used drop clothes on the roof


----------

